# قال لها أحبك وقالت لة .....



## just member (28 مايو 2009)

*قال لها أحبك*
*فأغمضت عينيها نشوة*
*وحين فتحتها..لم تجده أمامها*
*(2)*
*قال لها أحبك*
*فمنحته عينيها*
*وحين رأى الدنيا بشكل أوضح*
*اكتشف وجود أخريات أجمل منها*
*فعشق امرأة سواها*
*(3)*
*قالت له أحبك*
*فكانت تزرع في صباح كل يوم وردة حمراء في طريقه*
*وكان يقطف الوردة في مساء اليوم ذاته*
*ليهديها لامرأة أخرى قال لها أحبك*
*(4)*
*قالت له أحبك*
*فازداد ثقة*
*وفخرا*
*وتضخما وانتفاخا وغرورا*
*وانفجرت ذات يوم في وجهه*
*فشوّه أجمل ما فيها*
*(5)*
*قالت له أحبك*
*وأوصته بكتمان السر*
*فنشر الخبر بين رفاقه*
*ومنحهم تذاكر مجانية للدخول إلى حياته*
*ومتابعة أحداث حكاية عاطفية بطلها ..هو*
*(6)*
*قال لها أحبك*
*ومنحها وردة حمراء*
*فمنحته عمرها كله*
*وعاشا تجربة حب جميلة*
*ومع مرور الأيام فشلت التجربة*
*فخسر هو وردة*
*وخسرت هي عمرا*
*(7)*
*قال لها في الصباح الباكر احبك*
*فطارت وحلقت بأجنحة الخيال فرحا*
*وهمس في أذنيها في مساء اليوم ذاته*​ 
*إننا يا حبيبتي في الأول من أبريل*​ 
*فسقطت على أرض الواقع .. وأنكسر الجناح*​ 
*قال لها أحبك*
*وتزوج بأخرى*
*فأدركت أن الحب لدى البعض شيء*
*والزواج شي آخر*
*(9)*
*قال لها أحبك*
*فأنت اجمل امرأة رأيتها في حياتي*
*فوثقت به ثقة عمياء*
*ومنحته بلا حدود*
*وفي غمرة سعادتها به انسحب من حياتها كلصوص الليل*
*فاكتشفت أنها أغبى امرأة رآها في حياته*
*(10)*
*قال لها أحبك*
*وأخلص لها بإصرار*
*فخانته بالإصرار ذاته*
*فطلقها بلا تردد*
*وأصبح يخون بعدها كل امرأة يلقاها*
*(11)*
*قالت له أحبك*
*وخشيت أن يقتلها ردّه*
*تأخر عليها في الرد كثيرا..فقتلها الانتظار*
*(12)*
*قال لها أحبك*
*وسأمنحك طفلا جميلا*
*فكانت تتحسس بطنها في كل يوم*
*وتحلم بالطفل المرتقب*
*وليلة البارحة تحسست ظهرها*
*فوجدت خنجر الغدر مغروس فيه*
*(13)*
*قال لها في لحظة الوداع*
*أحبك .. وسأحبك للأبد*
*ولن أنساك ما حييت*
*وبعد سنوات ( قليلة ) التقاها صدفةٌ*
*فحدّق في وجهها طويلا*
*وسألها من تكوني*​ 


*وانت ما موقفك من هذة الكلمات وهل عندما تجد الحب تستهتر بة ام تروى هذا الحب ليصبح وردة جميلة فى حياتك ام انك تروية ليصبح شوكا لغيرك يألمة عندما يفكر فية لحظة *​ 
*بصراحة ما موقفك من الحب *​ 
*




*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 مايو 2009)

*كلمات رائعة .. و تعتبر عبرة لمن يستهين بالحب..

الحب برأيي هو احساس صادق و مقدس .. يتم تبادله بين اثنين .. و من يستهين بهذا الاحساس من اجل التسلية او حتى حبا بتعذيب الاخرين .. سيأتي يوم عليه ليجد من يستهين به و بمشاعره ايضا..عقابا له 


مرسي يا جوجو  موضوع رائع ..

​*


----------



## just member (28 مايو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *كلمات رائعة .. و تعتبر عبرة لمن يستهين بالحب..​*
> 
> *الحب برأيي هو احساس صادق و مقدس .. يتم تبادله بين اثنين .. و من يستهين بهذا الاحساس من اجل التسلية او حتى حبا بتعذيب الاخرين .. سيأتي يوم عليه ليجد من يستهين به و بمشاعره ايضا..عقابا له *​
> 
> ...


*مشاركة طيبة يا روز*
*ميرسى ليكى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## abo_wde3 (28 مايو 2009)

*كلمات رائعه ياجوجو والى الامام دائما  واشكرك على دعوتك الكريمه الى المنتدى واخيرا وليس اخرا اقول للجميع 

                 فى الحب خطابات نبعث بها واخرى نمزقها واجمل الخطابات هى التى لا نكتبها *


----------



## just member (28 مايو 2009)

abo_wde3 قال:


> *كلمات رائعه ياجوجو والى الامام دائما واشكرك على دعوتك الكريمه الى المنتدى واخيرا وليس اخرا اقول للجميع *
> 
> *فى الحب خطابات نبعث بها واخرى نمزقها واجمل الخطابات هى التى لا نكتبها *


*ديما على الرحب اخى العزيز*
*شكرا لمشاركتك*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم *
**​*
*


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

*
اخي جوجو

صعب: ان ينتهي الحب الصادق نتيجه لامر تافه .

الأصعب: لان يستمر الفراق لأن كل طرف ينتظر اشاره الرجوع من الآخر .

والأصعب الاصعب: أن يظل طرف واحد فقط اسير لذلك الحب والحبيب .

فعند الالتقاء صعب  ان يعود الحب كما كان .

جزيل الشكر لك على الموضوع الجميل


*


----------



## just member (28 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *اخي جوجو*
> 
> *صعب: ان ينتهي الحب الصادق نتيجه لامر تافه .*
> 
> ...


*الله عليك يا كليمو*
*دائما ما تسعدنى مشاركاتك الجميلة يا مشرفنا العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 مايو 2009)

يا ساااااااااااتر يا جوجو ايه الكأبه دى 

حاسة انك بتتكلم مش عن بنى أدمين ليهم مشاعر 

انا رأيى ياجوجو...

ان الحب أسمى بكتير من انى اقول كلمة 

المشاعر عمرها ما كانت كلام 

ربنا يدينا اننا نعيش بمحبته كما أحببنا هو أولا 

ميرسى يا جوجو 

​


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> يا ساااااااااااتر يا جوجو ايه الكأبه دى ​
> 
> حاسة انك بتتكلم مش عن بنى أدمين ليهم مشاعر ​
> انا رأيى ياجوجو...​
> ...


**
*دبما بتسعدنى مشاركتك الجميلة يا مرمر *
*ميرسى اكتير *
*عل مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

صراحة اخى

لم اجرب 

نظرا لصغر سنى

ولكنى اعلم جيدا 

انه شعور واحساس


فوق مستوى الكلام

التعبير عنه يجب ان يكون فعلا ليس قولا

شكرا اخى جووووووووووو​


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> صراحة اخى​
> 
> لم اجرب ​
> نظرا لصغر سنى​
> ...


*شكرا للمشاركة يا جوجو*
*نورتنى *
**​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مايو 2009)

*



			(13)
قال لها في لحظة الوداع
أحبك .. وسأحبك للأبد
ولن أنساك ما حييت
وبعد سنوات ( قليلة ) التقاها صدفةٌ
فحدّق في وجهها طويلا
وسألها من تكوني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*موضوعك اكثر من ان يقال له رائع

فهو عن جد اكثر من رائع

ربنا يباركك يا جو​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (30 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رااااائع جدا يا جوجو
وللاسف ان معظم الحاجات دى بقت بتحصل وكأن ده العادى
ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *موضوعك اكثر من ان يقال له رائع*​
> *فهو عن جد اكثر من رائع*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك يا جو*


*شكرا الك ولجمال كلمتك يا مينا*
*الروعة من روائعكم اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
​ 



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع رااااائع جدا يا جوجو​*​
> 
> *وللاسف ان معظم الحاجات دى بقت بتحصل وكأن ده العادى*
> *ميرسى ليك *
> ...




*شكرا ليكى ولمرورم اختى العزيزة بريسكلا*
*نورتين بمشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكك*
**​


----------



## bashaeran (30 مايو 2009)

اشكرك على الموضوع يا اخ جوجو . ان متزوج ولست متزوج على الحب اكيد الاشياء الى كتبتها تكون في خيال الجهلاء فقط و المستهزئين وهي واقع خاصة في افكار مرهقين لكن بعمر اكبر وللاسف .
على كلا ان احس بالحب بشكر والاحترام والتعاون مابين الاب والام لان الحب هو تربية الاطفال والمسولية وليس مضاهر او الاوان او عطور لكن كل كلمة شكرا وعلى الطبخ والتحظير واهتمام من طرفين بالعائلة انا اجده اسمى انواع الحب .


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2009)

bashaeran قال:


> اشكرك على الموضوع يا اخ جوجو . ان متزوج ولست متزوج على الحب اكيد الاشياء الى كتبتها تكون في خيال الجهلاء فقط و المستهزئين وهي واقع خاصة في افكار مرهقين لكن بعمر اكبر وللاسف .
> على كلا ان احس بالحب بشكر والاحترام والتعاون مابين الاب والام لان الحب هو تربية الاطفال والمسولية وليس مضاهر او الاوان او عطور لكن كل كلمة شكرا وعلى الطبخ والتحظير واهتمام من طرفين بالعائلة انا اجده اسمى انواع الحب .


*كلامك جميل ما ايضا من سمات الحب التعاون والخوف على الاخر *
**
*شكرا ليك ولمشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## bashaeran (30 مايو 2009)

لا تكن شايئما يا اخي جوجو الحياة كلها تجربة وامتحان لكن هنئأ لمن يجتازها ولا ترجع المشكلة لطرف واحد لكن تعود المشكلة الى طرف اخر لانه لم يعرف كيف يجازيها طبعا انت معي انا بعدي (11) سنة متزوج وكل يوم امر به اعشه لان الرب يحبني لو عشته مثلما يريد ولا اته في اخذ قرارات الصبر وتحمل هو علاج لكل واشكرك مرة اخرى


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2009)

bashaeran قال:


> لا تكن شايئما يا اخي جوجو الحياة كلها تجربة وامتحان لكن هنئأ لمن يجتازها ولا ترجع المشكلة لطرف واحد لكن تعود المشكلة الى طرف اخر لانه لم يعرف كيف يجازيها طبعا انت معي انا بعدي (11) سنة متزوج وكل يوم امر به اعشه لان الرب يحبني لو عشته مثلما يريد ولا اته في اخذ قرارات الصبر وتحمل هو علاج لكل واشكرك مرة اخرى


*انا اللى بشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة معانا *
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*
*وربنا بيذيدك من محبتة ويملا حياتك كلها خير*
**​


----------



## white rose (30 مايو 2009)

*[/COالحب : ناراً تضوينا ، الحب نبنيه بأيدينا فماءه يروينا وزاده يكفينا ،، هذا هو الحب ؛؛؛ لمسة من الوفاء و العطاء 
لذا يجب أن يُعطى التقدير اللائق به ،،، الحب يجب أن يكون وديعة مهذبة للغاية ،، وأن نأخذه بجدية 

إذا أردنا أن يعشقنا من نريد أن نعشقه






الحب : تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردة لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة


الحبة هبة من الرب  LOR]*


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2009)

*الله عليكى يا وردتنا البيضاء*
*ميرسى لمشركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
**
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2009)

*موضوعك رااااائع يا جوجو
و الحب عمره ما ينفع يكون بكلمة بحبك و بس لازم يكون مع كلمة الحب افعال تدل على صدق الحب ده
افعال من خلالها يبان فعلا انه حب حقيقى خصوصا ان كلمة الحب ناو بقت بتتقال بسهولة اوووووووى 
ميرسى كتير ليييك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *موضوعك رااااائع يا جوجو​*
> *و الحب عمره ما ينفع يكون بكلمة بحبك و بس لازم يكون مع كلمة الحب افعال تدل على صدق الحب ده*
> *افعال من خلالها يبان فعلا انه حب حقيقى خصوصا ان كلمة الحب ناو بقت بتتقال بسهولة اوووووووى *
> *ميرسى كتير ليييك *
> ...


*كلام زى العسل*
* شكرا لها المشاركة الرائعة يا بنت العدرا*
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## sony_33 (30 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل
تسلم ايدك
 ان موقفى من الحب زى موقفى من 
 من الحرب العالمية التانية
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا الك ولمرورك*
*نورت يا سونى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جمييل

اما عن موقفى من الحب
 فهو شئ من الصعب تلاقيه بسهولة
خاصة لو كان حب حقيقى صادق
وان وجد ماحدش يقدر يرفضه
الحب مافيش كلمة واحدة تقدر توصفه

ميرسى ليك على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل ويستحق التقيم يا جوجو

الحب اجمل شيء في الوجود 

والاجمل لما يكون مترجم لاعمال 

لان كلمة بحبك لو كلمة بدون ان تراها بالافعال يبقي ملهاش اي قيمة

زي ما الانجيل بيقول 
ايمان بدون اعمال ميت​*


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل ويستحق التقيم يا جوجو​*
> 
> *الحب اجمل شيء في الوجود *​
> *والاجمل لما يكون مترجم لاعمال *​
> ...


*ميرسى اختى العزيزة رجعا على مشاركتك الجميلة*
*وتقييمك  هاد شيئ بالكتير جدا على *
*كلامك مظبوط اختى العزيزة*
*اسعدنى وجودك ومشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
**​


----------



## sosana (30 مايو 2009)

احييك يا جوجو على موضوعك الرائع ده
وانا رايي ان الحب مش كلام وبس 
الحب تضحية و تسامح 
احساس جميل اوي بس ياخسارة صعب نوصله في الايام دي 
احييك مرة تانية من كل قلبي يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وتسلم ايدك و تمتعنا بمواضيع جميلة كده


----------



## just member (31 مايو 2009)

sosana قال:


> احييك يا جوجو على موضوعك الرائع ده
> وانا رايي ان الحب مش كلام وبس
> الحب تضحية و تسامح
> احساس جميل اوي بس ياخسارة صعب نوصله في الايام دي
> ...


*ميرسى خالص يا يوسنا*
*انا الى بحييكى على مشاركتك الجميلة دى *
*ووجودك الجميلواللى بينورنا ديما*
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## لي شربل (31 مايو 2009)

*الرب يباركك موضوع حلو كتير جوجو
 انا صغيرة ع هيدي القصة شوى
لكن فيا قول إن الرب حبا كلو حبا حب
لهيك مشاعر الحب يا اللي فيه تكون سامية 
و تحتاج للحكمة والتعقل والأمانة 
وبعتقد إن هيدي المشاعر عطية من الرب
ما يستحق يعيش فيها غير الأمين مع الرب وذاتو والأخرين
وإن كلمات الخداع والخطيئة ومشاعر الزيف ما تتناسب مع هيدي المشاعر
لهيك الإنسان يا اللي يعيش بالخطية ويظن حالو انو يعرف الحب
بيكون هيدا خداع إبليس الو .
الرب يقدس القلب والفكر والحواس لتتقدس هيدي المشاعر 
وتصير مقدسة في الرب ولمجد اسمو القدوس .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتيير  . 
*​


----------



## just member (31 مايو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يباركك موضوع حلو كتير جوجو*
> 
> *انا صغيرة ع هيدي القصة شوى*
> *لكن فيا قول إن الرب حبا كلو حبا حب*
> ...


*الله عليكى*
*دائما ماتسعدنى مشاركاتك عن جد*
*ميرسى خالص*
*لها المشاركة اللى فوق الروعة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## ماريتا (31 مايو 2009)

*قال لها أحبك
ومنحها وردة حمراء*
*فمنحته عمرها كله*
*وعاشا تجربة حب جميلة*
*ومع مرور الأيام فشلت التجربة*
*فخسر هو وردة*
*وخسرت هي عمرا*

_موضوع فى منتهى الجماااااااااااااال_
_تسلم ايدك يا جوجو_
_بجد يستاهل احلى تقييم_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## just member (31 مايو 2009)

*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة ماريتا*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## وليم تل (1 يونيو 2009)

الحب احتواء وليس امتلاك
عطاء بلا حدود وليس انانية
كلمات تنطق بنبض افعال 
وشكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا وليم لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا يا جوجو ​
ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااا حيبى كيرو *
*لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 يونيو 2009)

*



			قال لها أحبك
وسأمنحك طفلا جميلا
فكانت تتحسس بطنها في كل يوم
وتحلم بالطفل المرتقب
وليلة البارحة تحسست ظهرها
فوجدت خنجر الغدر مغروس فيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بجد اجمل واروع موضوع قرايتة لحد ناو وتستحق احلى تقيم ​*


----------



## just member (4 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا اكتير يا انجى لمرورك وتقييمك اللى زى العسل هاد*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## LeNaAaA (6 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رووووووووووووووعة ميرسى كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (6 يونيو 2009)

*لو حبينا نشبه اي حالات من الحالات دي بالحب *
*يبقي احنا بكده ظلمنا الحب *
*لانه الحب اسمي بكتير مفيهوش لا غش ولا نفاقر *
*ميرسي يا جوجو *
*موضوع جميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ponponayah (6 يونيو 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع جداااااااا
وكلمة بحبك كلمة مش سهلة خالص وصعب انها تتقال 
لان ليها معانى جميلة اوى 
بجد موضوع جميل
ويستحق اجمل تقييم​


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2009)

lenaaaa قال:


> موضوع رووووووووووووووعة ميرسى كتير
> ربنا يباركك


*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *لو حبينا نشبه اي حالات من الحالات دي بالحب *
> 
> *يبقي احنا بكده ظلمنا الحب *
> *لانه الحب اسمي بكتير مفيهوش لا غش ولا نفاقر *
> ...


*بالظبط*
*اعجبنى جدا رأيك ومشاركتك الجميلة يا ميرو*
*شكرا لك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع جداااااااا​
> وكلمة بحبك كلمة مش سهلة خالص وصعب انها تتقال
> لان ليها معانى جميلة اوى
> بجد موضوع جميل
> ...


*شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة يا بونبوناية *
*ولتقيمك اللى زى العسل هاد*
*ربنا ما يحرمنى منك ابدا ولا من مروركر الجميل*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ماريتا (27 يونيو 2009)

_*(1)
*__*قال لها أحبك
فأغمضت عينيها نشوة
وحين فتحتها..لم تجده أمامها*_​
_*(2)
قال لها أحبك
فمنحته عينيها
وحين رأى الدنيا بشكل أوضح
اكتشف وجود أخريات أجمل منها
فعشق امرأة سواها

*__*(3)
قالت له أحبك
فكانت تزرع في صباح كل يوم وردة حمراء في طريقه
وكان يقطف الوردة في مساء اليوم ذاته
ليهديها لامرأة أخرى قال لها أحبك

(4)
قالت له أحبك
فازداد ثقة
وفخرا
وتضخما وانتفاخا وغرورا
وانفجرت ذات يوم في وجهه
فشوّه أجمل ما فيها

(5)
قالت له أحبك
وأوصته بكتمان السر
فنشر الخبر بين رفاقه
ومنحهم تذاكر مجانية للدخول إلى حياته
ومتابعة أحداث حكاية عاطفية بطلها ..هو

*__*(6)
قال لها أحبك
ومنحها وردة حمراء
فمنحته عمرها كله
وعاشا تجربة حب جميلة
ومع مرور الأيام فشلت التجربة
فخسر هو وردة
وخسرت هي عمرا

(7)
قال لها في الصباح الباكر احبك
فطارت وحلقت بأجنحة الخيال فرحا
وهمس في أذنيها في مساء اليوم ذاته*_​
_*إننا يا حبيبتي في الأول من أبريل
فسقطت على أرض الواقع .. وأنكسر الجناح

*__*(8)

*__*قال لها أحبك
وتزوج بأخرى
فأدركت أن الحب لدى البعض شيء
والزواج شي آخر*_​
_*(9)
قال لها أحبك
فأنت اجمل امرأة رأيتها في حياتي
فوثقت به ثقة عمياء
ومنحته بلا حدود
وفي غمرة سعادتها به انسحب من حياتها كلصوص الليل
فاكتشفت أنها أغبى امرأة رآها في حياته

(10)
قال لها أحبك
وأخلص لها بإصرار
فخانته بالإصرار ذاته
فطلقها بلا تردد
وأصبح يخون بعدها كل امرأة يلقاها

(11)
قالت له أحبك
وخشيت أن يقتلها ردّه
تأخر عليها في الرد كثيرا..فقتلها الانتظار

*__*(12)
قال لها أحبك
وسأمنحك طفلا جميلا
فكانت تتحسس بطنها في كل يوم
وتحلم بالطفل المرتقب
وليلة البارحة تحسست ظهرها
فوجدت خنجر الغدر مغروس فيه

*__*(13)
قال لها في لحظة الوداع
أحبك .. وسأحبك للأبد
ولن أنساك ما حييت
وبعد سنوات ( قليلة ) التقاها صدفةٌ
فحدّق في وجهها طويلا
وسألها من تكوني*_​




_*وانت ما موقفك من هذة الكلمات وهل عندما تجد الحب تستهتر بة ام تروى هذا الحب ليصبح وردة جميلة فى حياتك ام انك تروية ليصبح شوكا لغيرك يألمة عندما يفكر فية لحظة 


بصراحة ما موقفك من الحب *_​


----------



## جى جى غبريال (27 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى جدااااااااا يا مارينا على الموضوع الرااااااااائع دة والرب يعوض تعب محبتك بس احب اقول ان كل شىء له حدود حتى الثقة لازم تبقى بحدود


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا ماريتا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ماريتا (27 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى كوكو وجى جى لمروركم وتعليقكم*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2009)

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار​*


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا دونا


----------



## sid (29 يونيو 2009)

just member
سامحني  اذا قلت

موضوعك كتير حلو وخارق  ربن يعوضك


----------



## just member (30 يونيو 2009)

*دة انا بشكرك على ذوقك وكلامك اللى زيى العسل*
*اسامحك على اية بس يا اخى*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## VENA* (30 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 يونيو 2009)

*قال وقالت
 قال وقالت
قال وقالت
ثم قال ولاحظت

دة معناه غفلتها طول وقت خداعها

الحق اللوم عليها لانها اغمضت عيناها وتحسست الخداع باواخرة حتى اكتشفت وصدمت

الحب لا بالكلام ولا تعبير هيوصفه
لانه حلو قوى قوى للا عاشه وعرفه
وصعب اقارن كلامك بالحب 
مفيش اى وجه مقارنه
لانه لم يحبها من الاول 
ودى غلطه بتقع فيها معظم البنات وللاسف
لو كل بنت فكرت ازاى الولد يقدر يخدعها 
عشان هى الا ادتله الفرصه


يالهوتى متحامله على البنات بس دى حقيقه وواقعيه
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2009)

> قالت له أحبك
> فكانت تزرع في صباح كل يوم وردة حمراء في طريقه
> وكان يقطف الوردة في مساء اليوم ذاته
> ليهديها لامرأة أخرى قال لها أحبك





> قال لها أحبك
> وسأمنحك طفلا جميلا
> فكانت تتحسس بطنها في كل يوم
> وتحلم بالطفل المرتقب
> ...





> بصراحة ما موقفك من الحب



اولا موضوع رائع يا جوجو فعلا جميل جدا و يلمس اوووووووي
و كلماته في منتهى الجمال و تصويراته بجد جميلة 
بالنسبة لسؤالك 
موقفي من الحب 
اولا الحب هو حياة بمعنى 
ان الحب لا بيجي في الزمن و لا وقت و لا مكان و بنحب اشخاص مايستحقوش الحب 
بس هنعمل ايه 
نرجع نتخان و نتجرح و يتغدر بينا و نقول على الحب وحش
لا الحب مش وحش احنا اللي وحشين و احنا اللي شوهنا صورته الجميلة النقية 
اتكلمت في موضوعوك على اذاي في طرف من اللي بيحبوا بيحب و يعشق بجنون 
و الطرف الثاني بيغدر و يخون و يجرح و يطعن 
يا ترى ده عيب الحب و لا عيب الاختيار الخاطئ و لا عيب فينا احنا اللي بنفرط في استخدام مشاعرنا 
في الزمن ده الحب بقى قليل اوي بمعنى 
ان بقت كل علاقة فيها الجرح و فيها الخيانة و فيها و فيها 
بس لسة موجود الحب النقي الجميل اللي بجد 
و بالنسبة للي يبقى عايز يحدد موقفه الصح في الحب في الايام دي 
يحط قدامه الموقف ده 
"ذي ما هاخد هدي" طبعا دي لازم تبقى موقفنا لان لو مابقاش ده موقفنا في الزمن ده هنتجرح و هنتخان و هتغدر بينا
يعني انت حبتني هحبك انت عشقتني هعشقك انت خونتني هسيبك و ايه يعني 
و ارجع و اقول برده ان الموقف ده ماكنش موجود في مصطلحات الحب السامية الجميلة و النقية
بس هو الزمن اللي بيغير كل حاجة و بيشوه كل حاجة جميلة 

اسفة اذا كنت طولت عليك بس بجد موضوع حلووووووووو اوووووووووووووووووووي
ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوضك على محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكرني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## just member (30 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا اختى العزيزة موكى*
*دائما ماتعجبنى مشاركاتك الرائعة واللى بيبقى فيها لمحة جميلة اكتير*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------

